
GitHub is down - geekjock
https://status.github.com/messages
======
x-x-x
Down also in Italy. But here everything is down, government too.

------
w8rbt
Maybe MS is adding AAAA records ;)

HN needs to add those too. It's embarrassing.

~~~
blablabla123
...and removing the A records, the new Microsoft is futuristic and not
backward compatible ;)

------
kchoudhu
I needed to look up TOML syntax, but the documentation is all on Github.

Oof.

------
r_singh
I'm being able to use github intermittently here in India. What a Monday for
coders in timezones when you expect to start the week with a productive day!!

------
nvr219
this is why I only use sourceforge

~~~
Jach
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=sourceforge%20is%20down&sort=b...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=sourceforge%20is%20down&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

Remember that time a few months ago they were down for days?

~~~
nvr219
I don't because I don't actually use it ever

------
TbobbyZ
It's down for me in California.

------
relaxatorium
Always a good reminder to see what parts of your infrastructure are more
dependent on Github being up than they should be.

------
sudeepj
Down in India too

I started getting errors while pushing, only then I realized that there is
some outage

    
    
      remote: Unexpected system error after push was received.
      remote: These changes may not be reflected on github.com!
    

Even the website is not available.

~~~
r_singh
Being able to use github.com right now from India without any troubles. It was
down for a few minutes.

------
alphaIuGN59
Seems like github added a new ip address for me `192.30.253.113`..

`Warning: Permanently added the RSA host key for IP address '192.30.253.113'
to the list of known hosts.`

Never seen this message before.

~~~
blattimwind
I dunno, but since [https://api.github.com/meta](https://api.github.com/meta)
throws a 500 I'd be wary about confirming that message just yet.

------
ashotis
I think Australia only ?

~~~
Aardwolf
Europe too. Has a pink unicorn image.

EDIT: It's back up less than a minute after I posted this

------
Conlectus
Aaaaaand it's back. Edit: sort of.

------
nasirkhan
Getting down from Bangladesh till now!

------
hartator
Slow, but work in Austin, TX.

------
marviel
Down in Chattanooga, TN, USA

------
DylanBohlender
Developer-related service outages seem to have become the new "compiling"
excuse: [https://xkcd.com/303/](https://xkcd.com/303/)

~~~
Analemma_
Compiling is at least a legitimate excuse though, if you don't have a build
server or something. If you can't get any work done when GitHub is down, that
is a red flag that your process is horribly broken.

------
AzzieElbab
Seems to be up. All your karmaz belongs to us

------
alphaIuGN59
its back in CA..

------
moretai
Gitlab!!!

------
m90
Someone should write a bot that scrapes status.github.com and posts downtimes
to HN. There's a lot of Karma to be harvested still.

~~~
CodyReichert
You could have a second bot that posts a comment in the thread each time with
something like: "See, this is why you shouldn't use hosted services for your
core infrastructure." Lots of karma to be had there as well.

~~~
dvfjsdhgfv
And the value of karma is? There are many intelligent people here on HN. The
fact that we even mention such a petty concept as karma shows we got hooked up
on these little mind tricks just as easily as everyone else.

~~~
mockingbirdy
It's easy to say this with thousands of Karma points. I'm trying to leave my
kids _something_. /s

Same reason why people are addicted to Candy Crush Saga: it's fun. For
nihilists, this is pure amusement in the nothingness.

~~~
dvfjsdhgfv
But if you treat it that way, it influences communication. You tend to say
something people will approve rather than speaking your mind.

~~~
mockingbirdy
Yeah, pretty weird incentives system. It's difficult to filter and sort
comments in online communities in ways that don't lead to such a behavior. But
I think people will try to get approval even without any point system.

We fall for Karma points because we crave for external validation and want a
feeling of belonging because and although we know that we're ultimately alone
in our own brain and reduce those pressing feelings of nothingness using
approval.

I think even without a point system, people would try to get approval. The
desire is already in us. The environment just mirrors and intensifies this
desire, it doesn't cause it IMO.

~~~
s-shellfish
Yes. Desire to have matching ideas. It's all validation. Whether it's
something that keeps us in sync with the world or something that prevents
insanity by saying "hey, someone out there thinks just like you", it's
necessary. Humans don't do well when they have no reflection of their own
self. We are social animals. We are fundamentally dependent on some mechanic
that says we are and can be understood.

For people who work a lot with their own minds, in abstraction - things that
are connected but not directly connected to 'reality', meaning, decisions we
make have consequences that aren't immediately obvious, I think that's vital,
and I think that's why all these message boards and forums and so have the
most nuanced kinds of communication among technical people.

It all ties into our own independent stability. Yea, there's issues with group
think, people can easily get carried away with a couple variants of reasoning.
But that's how communication is supposed to function. I feel like it's so easy
to get disconnected from the point of interaction because, we know that the
individual we are speaking to directly can be more than one person.

Humans are ridiculous creatures in general. To think it's something the
internet invented, that's disconnected.

~~~
mockingbirdy
I recognize your name. We comment on the same topics pretty frequently.

You've never answered my life advice -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17492911](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17492911)

I don't always understand everything you say - it often has some kind of
mysterious ambiguousness in it - but I still like your interaction. Small
place here.

~~~
s-shellfish
It's probably good advice for some aspects of life, you know you best.

I do see that you comment on similar topics. Group think though. Logic, math,
computer science, hyper connectivity of the internet. It's like a microcosm
analogy-'trend'-flow. Probably gaining understanding independently primarily
through imagery and correlating words and meaning.

I think at base with graphs, math pictures. Then math words. Logic forms rigor
that reels in insanity, ties oneself back into reality - data recognized as
valid by my own existence. Computer science, software as my profession. But I
started out being an artist, that's sense of self.

People sometimes behave like birds or schools of fish, even if the words are
all jumbled up and connected in strange ways (lots of wikipedia?). Primes
behavior for seeing connections in social media. It's like having a body in
digital space, that's how I see it, sort of. Leaving footprints all over the
place.

As for feedback loops, self reference. Math. Words, I'm guessing we share a
connection through other social media, background validation, I'm going to
guess wikipedia, but that's just how I see how people establish thinking
connections, because that's the difference between it and so much other
information on the internet. It's very organized and ordered in terms of
relational linking to connect different topics, and it ties back into academia
- 'knowledge as categorical imperative' funded research. You can worry about
the feedback loops but pretty sure everyone in the system does too. Everyone
needs a base to check against.

I could be wrong but guessing is sometimes fun to do. I try to reduce the
space I guess in. Makes understanding simple things turn into a hard problem.
Cheers

------
alphaIuGN59
Wonder if `GitHub` is getting `DDOS`ed by somebody because of acquisition by
MS.

Seems like the last 2 weeks have been pretty bad for github:
[https://status.github.com/messages](https://status.github.com/messages)

~~~
alphaIuGN59
[https://www.wired.com/story/github-ddos-
memcached/](https://www.wired.com/story/github-ddos-memcached/)

~~~
alphaIuGN59
I see I am getting DDOSed now.. haha

------
shoebmogal
Check out
[https://status.github.com/messages](https://status.github.com/messages) for
status

~~~
craftyguy
That's literally what they linked to in this posting..

